# Hunt clubs



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I am looking for a hunt club in the Wilmington NC area that is taking new members for the 2017/2018 season. Thanks


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

There are hunt clubs too ? OMG I wasn't aware... I'm also excited to join hunt club. I also want to join hunt club so please also let me know.


----------

